# Osage calls



## bluedot (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is my first attempt at flaming Osage. I was happy with the results.



Dan

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 28, 2013)

VERY NICE! 

One suggestion though. lose the poly and go with a 50/50 mix of spar varnish and mineral spirits. You can apply it the same way, but it is alot tougher finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tip and compliments. I love the wipe on finish so I will try spar.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## myingling (Oct 30, 2013)

Sweet Calls ,,,I like the flamed osage look ,,,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------

